# New WorldMark resorts



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is an announcement from Worldmark on some of their newest resorts:

RED RIVER & SANTA FE: Wyndham Vacation Ownership has opened its first ski-in, ski-out resort, WorldMark Red River, in New Mexico. Operating within the company’s WorldMark, The Club portfolio, WorldMark Red River features 21 condominium-style units in New Mexico’s beautiful Sangre de Christo Mountains. It is the first WorldMark resort property to open in New Mexico and complements the company’s Taos resort currently in development and sales center in Albuquerque.

Also, in SANTA FE, Wyndham VO has acquired the Casa Pueblo Inn. Going forward, the resort will be known as WorldMark Santa Fe. 

Renovations to the Santa Fe property are set to begin early next year with an anticipated opening for Fall 2008. The resort currently features a Southwest pueblo-inspired design and will be transformed into a 32-room boutique-style resort with studio and one-bedroom units. 

The lodge-style resort at Red River features 21 one- and two-bedroom, well-appointed units at the base of the Red River Ski and Snowboard area. The resort’s fully-furnished units feature gas fireplaces, full kitchens, washer and dryer, and DVD player. Visitors to WorldMark Red River can enjoy the view of the ski area from the resort’s decks overlooking Red Mountain or walk just 30 feet to the nearest ski lift. 

With more than 340 days of sunshine each year and an average annual snowfall of 18 feet, Red River, nestled in the Carson National Forest, offers a wealth of activities for outdoor enthusiasts. During the winter, Red River offers numerous opportunities to ski, snowboard, sled, snowmobile and snowshoe. During the warmer months, visitors can enjoy hiking, mountain biking, golfing, fishing and horseback riding. Year-round, guests can visit the shops and historical sites that have made New Mexico popular with visitors.

Source: Wyndham Vacation Ownership


----------

